# Getting Ready :)



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

A friend of mine and my family are planning to attend our very first IBGA show June 12th. I will be takint Titan (my 5 month old buckling) and my friend will be taking a doeling she has. 

We were wondering --is it ok to use nylon halters/leads or should we get the leather handled show chain leads? 

Also--I "touch" Titan up with the clippers--I don't shave him all over right? He is a boer for those who don't know him  

This is an open show, if there is any difference. 

Any other tips we would love! 

Oh--anyone else in the north texas area going? The Sandra Rigsby Memorial Goat Show in Greenville Texas?? We would love to meet you there!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh first show. Fun!! :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: yep, can't wait!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

look at some of the bucks online that you really like, and see how they're clipped. thats how I usually go about it!
I like to shave mine at LEAST one month before the show. 

also- use a small chain or low profile collar. looks MUCH cleaner than a nylon halter.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

good advice alaska boers. So it is too late to clip him? lol--should I just touch up his wild hairs and leave his reg. coat length? I have clippers w/a guard so I could clip him but leave a good amt. of coat.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

If I were you I would touch him up. Also, I would give him a bath. We have a couple of white goats that don't look dirty but after a bath they usually look amazing! Also, we use show chains. Good luck!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

He needs to be clipped, but not shaved. If you use a 10 blade, I would clip him so that it grows out some. I have found a 3 3/4 blade that I LOVE, it leaves the hair at the "right" length for me. I use a 10 blade under the belly and on the coronary band. I can trim one a day or two before, and it doesnt look like he has been skinned! LOL I use a prong collar (they show MUCH better in a prong). Good luck! Hope you have fun, and meet some nice people.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok I ordered the chain leads with the leather handles and thanks for the advice-I have some guards that came with my clipper set-would that work? I will have to go to the barn tonight and see what my blade is-I bet it is a 10. But I work in a veterinary hospital so maybe on monday I can order the 3 3/4 blade (is that right?) that you recommended Dodge'Em or did you mean 3/4 blade?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes a bath is a must! LOL he gets into such things and since he is mostly white-well you can imagine. 

I have cowboymagic shampoo and I got some absorbine show shine to spray on after. I thought I should give him his bath Sat. evening and keep him and the doe that will travel with him in a stall w/hay for bedding overnight?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

It is a 3 3/4 blade, I cant remember how long it leaves the hair. I ordered mine from Jeffers, it was about $22. But you can use the guards if you dont want to spend the money, start out with a big guard and see if you like the length, you can always go to a smaller guard. I wash mine the morning of (if its a late afternoon show) but most will be at the show, washing, blowdrying and primping thier goats there. I dont like washing mine in completely cold water, so I do mine at home where I can use warm water. Wait till you see all the equipment they will have, huge metal trunks of stuff, stands, big vaccum/driers......I wash mine and put them in the back of my truck and drive 90....they dry really fast that way! LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol Dodge'Em that is priceless and would be my route as well :greengrin: 

Yeah, I like the idea of a good home scrubbin. I would much rather get settled down at the show and relax before entering the ring. I also like to scope competition!! 

I can only imagine all the stuff that people will have-who knows in years to come maybe I will be just as bad :laugh: 

I looked through some of your show pictures last night, on your website! AWESOME!!! I love your goats and your pictures


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you! I do a little photography on the side, and I did the website myself.....i am NOT computer literate, but it wasnt too hard. I have a couple does that I dont have on there yet. I am selling a few, because after the show last week, I have decided that if I am going to compete with the big boys, I am going to have to bite the bullet and buy a big boy goat or two.....so I have had to sell 5 to buy 1! LOL I think that my goats look good until I unload and it looks like my goats are from Eithiopia and have never had a good meal in thier life! LOL My goats do well in the 4-H and fair rings, they just are not quite saction show quality yet. I do have a couple that are getting there, though. And I am looking at a buckling that is being shown at the ABGA Nationals this week in Monroe, LA.
At my very first show, we had done all our prep work at home, like I always do. We got unloaded and settled in. Set up our chairs in front of our stalls and started to relax. Well everyone else were as busy as a cat in a litter box, scrubbing, polishing, blowing and primping. My buddy looked at me and said "We must be doing something wrong, look how everyone else is running around like a chicken with thier head cut off!" LOL

Do you know any of the Boer breeders around your area? I was just wondering who you might be showing against. I will tell you, some around here can be pretty snobby. But then, there have been some that talked to me from the very first show and have become good friends.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love your goats and your pics, they are great  I am sorry you've had to sell 5 in order to get a buck in the calibur you want, but I understand  We attended a boer goat show back in the fall to give my kids an idea of what a show is like, and OMG....I about fell over with how big those goats are! I mean OMG how do they get so big LOL!!! This is coming from me, someone who isn't familiar with the big show goats, has only seen 2 herds outside of my own in person, and we have mixed bred does that have dairy in them so they aren't built like those huge show goats. 
Yeah that was quite an intimidating experience for us, but we hope 4-H will be fun for the kids. Their does are not top of the line quality or bred, just backyard brats  But they are our brats, we're having fun and learning together, and as long as they don't get knocked down too much because of their faults...it'll do good to boost the kids confidence and get them out of their shells.

As for myself....I gave up the idea of ever showing a goat when I saw the goats at that show...heh.... I am not a competitive person like that, I just like to make em look as pretty as I know how, and just go for the fun of it...those folks were all about competition.... not for me


----------

